
Ramsey Nasser قلب - ashitlerferad
http://nas.sr/%D9%82%D9%84%D8%A8/
======
twctek43a
I've always thought that its been a good thing that the language chosen for
computing just happened to be based on the latin character set and has very
little complexity. I can't imagine how difficult it would have been to write
in Arabic, with its calligraphic complexity and combined forms (and other
languages with similar issues) earlier on. Even today on smaller displays you
can get away with ASCII but not anything more exotic.

------
JamilD
This is fascinating; it's always neat to get a different perspective on
programming, even if it may not be a hugely practical one.

I love the idea of code as calligraphy, which has traditionally been an
important part of the culture surrounding the Arabic language.

